# C Names Suggestions



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

So...i need a C name for my new doeling...she came with the name of my sister inlaw so I can't use that...she is a tan and white doe with blue eyes...we were thinking Cyan, but not sure i like that name...then I came up with Cayenne, but not sure that fits. Breeder wants a c name and I'm not sure...

Any suggestions? Thinking Cricket might work? Others?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cricket is cute.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I also like Cassie for a girl.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Cassandra? You could call her Cassie for short.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

I love the name Caolainn. (irish name).
Its pronounced Cee - Linn.
Heres some others
Most of these are irish I'll give the meanings too 
Callie
Cathy
Cailey (kiii -lee) Party
Callista (most beautiful)
Calypso (one who conceals)
Canace (child of the wind)
Cara (clear diamond)

Hope these help pm me for more


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

All I can think of is Celine....

I'm not the creative goat name person in the family. I have Momma goat because she came with 2 kids and a bad name of "Gone again". One of her kids was white and the other black so they got named Salt and Peppa... Yeah I usually ask for help or told what the name will be LOL.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Camellia, Chrysanthemum (Chris), Calla, and Cleome are the ones I can think of off the top of my head. All flowers, heh.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a Charlotte and a Chelsea and their dams are Chickadee and Chestnut.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Celeste 
Cassia
Cadence 
Caprina 
Clara 
Cadence 
Cheyenne


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

What are some names of your other goats? I like it when my pets' names match.


----------



## BiglerKnob (May 18, 2012)

Carmen
Carmella
Candide


----------



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

i only have one other goat and her name is Savannah...I like Charlotte and a couple others...unfortunately I think the breeder may have been registering her name yesterday so she probably went with Cayanne...i don't know why I'm having such a hard time with her name...


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Cricket is cute.


I like Cricket too! Or Chloe


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Clover
Caramel
Cherry
Candy
Creampuff
Cookie
Cleopatra
Cinnamon

Can you tell that I'm hungry?


----------

